# Happy Birthday Nigel! 1/11



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a very special first birthday and you get to play with your fur and human family!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Nigel!* *Have a great year!*arty:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2::cheer2::juggle: Happy Birthday Nigel! :juggle::cheer2::clap2:

Happy birthday Nigel......you are a big boy now! Tell Mom you need extra belly rubs and a giant bully stick!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday from me too Nigel.

eace::bounce:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIGEL!!!!! :grouphug:

Kara and Gucci :kiss:


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Many happy returns of the day , Nigel !


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy bithday young man! Have a nice day with a lot of fun


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIGEL!*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Nigel - Hope you have a wonderful day & then have a nice warm place to CRASH!! 

Love the 4 L's


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIGEL - HOPE YOU GET EXTRA BELLY RUBS TODAY!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy birthday, Nigel! Tori says "Arf!"


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Nigel is ONE!!!!! how can that be? Happy birthday cutie!!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie wags his tail for Nigel!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Time flies!!! Nigel, have a happy, fun birthday! Tell mommy Paige that you deserves some extra treats today. :biggrin1:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:hurt: My baby is one. I can't believe it. :hurt:

He got a bbq chicken thigh with his breakfast today, which he inhaled. But then again he always inhales his food. 

He is doing his favorite thing right now, playing outside with Preston and AXl. Reece just chooses to watch. It is a sight to see, him chasing around Axl, but they both love it. Nigel loves the outdoors. I think he tries to see how dirty he can get.

After he wears himself out, I am going to bring him in a give him a bath, which he hates. He doesn't mind the grooming, but turn on the water and he freaks. I was hoping he would grow out of this, but he hasn't so far.

I am going to take him with me to my mom's for a Mary K party and let him play with her hav. So he will have a fun filled day.

Nigel sends kisses to everyone for his birthday wishes.

I'll try and get a good picture of him after his bath.


----------



## BennyCaruso (Jan 5, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIGEL


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday! :whoo:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY, NIGEL!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus and Roxie are sending Nigel giant birthday wishes!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Nigel! Hope you have lots of fun with your furry and human friends today!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Nigel

Hope you got lots of great treats today.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

*HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY, NIGEL*


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

arty::cheer2:Happy Birthday Nigel!!!!!!!:cheer2:arty:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*tapping foot* ....... well ?? :bathbaby:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIGEL! CAN'T BELIEVE YOU ARE ALREADY 1!!


----------

